# [SOLVED] CD?DVD drive stopped working



## JaneH33 (Jun 10, 2010)

My HP ProBook 4510s laptop has been working fine until yesterday. It came with Windows 7 installed and no problems until now. Suddenly my CD/DVD drive has stopped working. 

When I load a CD or DVD (I've tried both), the DVD light comes on, it begins to spin, then.....nothing. When I look at my files, no DVD drive is found. I've been screwing around with this for two days now and even bought a program that is supposed to identify and correct driver problems, but it hasn't done anything. Something I did suggested that the problems were corrupt drivers, either one of or any of these: CDROM.sys, AFC.sys, PXHelp20.sys. 

The only thing I can figure is that I uninstalled an expiring version of Norton 360 and when I tried to read the new Norton disk, I discovered the problem. So, of course, I cannot install any software from a DVD or CD now!!!

Any advice?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: CD?DVD drive stopped working*

Hi,

try these see if they work Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs and Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## JaneH33 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: CD?DVD drive stopped working*

Thanks Oscer1. Just five minutes ago I caved in and called HP Tech support. The TS guy had me go into my registry and delete something called upper filters and lower filters, then reboot. Voila....!!! When I rebooted, Windows 7 evidently rebuilt or replaced them and now it works just fine. I've been wrestling with this for two days and was at my limit...!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CD?DVD drive stopped working*

Hi bookmark this in case you ever need it again How To Delete the UpperFilters and LowerFilters Registry Values
though I really hope not


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: CD?DVD drive stopped working*

your welcome, the first link would of shown you that. glad you got it fixed.


----------



## JaneH33 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: CD?DVD drive stopped working*

I'd just like to know WHY it happened in the first place. Although I just noticed it yesterday, I can't really remember the last time I loaded a DVD/CD so suppose it could have been any program I installed, though I generally keep my laptop pretty clean and lean. It's really only for travel. I did just do a Windows update and also uninstalled a Norton 360 program.

Oh well. Thanks so much for the replies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The chances are you may have installed some program for burning discs which made a change there a quite few that do


----------

